# Pyrometra



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

I was reading Dawna's Ostritch thread when the topic of Pyometra came up. I previously thought it was something only unspayed & unbred bitches went through. Apparently not. As many of you know Sophie went through a false pregnancy awhile back. Recently, she's had discharge thats a bit reddish/brownish. For a few weeks no. No smell and no change in personality. After reading up on Pyo it clicked.  I have a vet appointment for 11:30 tonight... Until then I'm going to be a nervous wreck.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

rdanielle said:


> I was reading Dawna's Ostritch thread when the topic of Pyometra came up. I previously thought it was something only unspayed & unbred bitches went through. Apparently not. As many of you know Sophie went through a false pregnancy awhile back. Recently, she's had discharge thats a bit reddish/brownish. For a few weeks no. No smell and no change in personality. After reading up on Pyo it clicked.  I have a vet appointment for 11:30 tonight... Until then I'm going to be a nervous wreck.


I don't think they can get it when spayed. When my pom had it the discharge was white


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

No, she's not spayed. We're hoping to breed again when she comes into heat again.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I am certainly no expert in this area and am very fortunate to have never experienced Pyo, but my understanding is that any unbred cycle of an unspayed female brings potential risk of Pyo. That is why it is so important to spay them if they are not going to be bred. That is also one small reason why some repro vets will push for more back-to-back breedings. "A pregnant uterus is a healthy uterus" is the quote I've heard used.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Well good news the vet doesn't think that its Pyo but she's on an antibiotic to treat whatever it might be. He thinks its either a UTI or endometriosis. We had an x-ray done just to be on the side that it wasn't Pyo & it didn't show anything.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Good news, Renee! Hope she gets over what ever it is, quickly.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks Leslie =)


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Oh good, I looked it up because I didn't know what it was and it does sound pretty bad. Happy to hear you got good news!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

I just realized that I spelled Pyometra wrong on the thread title 

Ann, yeah between the pictures and descriptions it had me worrying. No more Google self-diagnosing for me lol. I'm pretty sure this vet thought that I was crazy lol. Neither of the ones that we had been to b4 was there. I prefer my vets to be unattractive so I don't look like a babbling idiot tvym haha.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That's why I stay off WebMD, one of my friends is always convinced she has a tumor or some other awful thing! I try not to diagnose anything!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Thank goodness she is going to be okay. Every heat I worried until we were finally able to get them fixed.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Renee, how is she doing?


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

She's doing better, she doesn't seem to have any more discharge. Thanks for asking =) Now, hopefully what she has never comes back.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

rdanielle said:


> She's doing better, she doesn't seem to have any more discharge. Thanks for asking =) Now, hopefully what she has never comes back.


What wonderful news!!!!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Thank goodness.


----------

